# Relocating to Dallas,TX from California



## PM. Lewis (Sep 15, 2017)

Greetings All,

I'm a PM moving to Dallas this December and would love to connect with some Brethren. I am moving for good and will be seeking a  new lodge home that also has a Eastern Star Chapter. My lady already lives out there and she was interested in joining. I think that's something we could get into together as well. Hope to get connected as soon as possible. Light!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Sep 16, 2017)

There's a number of good lodges there. PM me and I will get you started.

David Hill
Worshipful Grand Webmaster
MW Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## acjohnson53 (Sep 21, 2017)

There you go P.M. Lewis, P.M. Hill extended his cable tow to you, where are you from in California? I'm in Sacramento, Philomathean Lodge #2, But IDK bout that Eastern Star thing, Them Sistas gonna eat you alive....LOL


----------



## Brother_Steve (Oct 20, 2017)

just a question on jurisprudence. What happens to your Past Master status if you move to a different jurisdiction and affiliate with that Lodge?

Are you still considered a Worshipful Brother?

If so, can you be elected to Sr Warden or Master without being a Junior Warden first in your new jurisdiction? (I'm not saying you would nominated yourself and run against others, but there is a possibility of a crumbling line that needs your help.)


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 20, 2017)

Brother_Steve said:


> just a question on jurisprudence. What happens to your Past Master status if you move to a different jurisdiction and affiliate with that Lodge?
> 
> Are you still considered a Worshipful Brother?
> 
> If so, can you be elected to Sr Warden or Master without being a Junior Warden first in your new jurisdiction? (I'm not saying you would nominated yourself and run against others, but there is a possibility of a crumbling line that needs your help.)



All depends on the jurisdiction.....as for the title not all jurisdictions use that term


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 21, 2017)

Once a PM, always a PM.  Though being a PM in another jurisdiction does not imply voting privilege at your new GL.

The term Worshipful is not used for PMs in every jurisdiction.  That's a terminology difference not a status difference.


----------

